# New Silverline Polisher



## KingdomTools (May 13, 2007)

[Hi Silverline have launched a new Polisher









1200W Sander polisher with electronic speed control, ranging between 1000-3000RPM. Suitable for polishing, compounding, sanding, and buffing. LCD Readout allows accurate speed adjustment. Features 2 position soft grip handle and spindle lock. Includes hook and loop backing pad, polishing sponge, wool bonnet, and sanding disc.

Price £57.19 + vat

Kingdom Price £49.50 + vat http://www.kingdomtools.co.uk/power_tools/Polishers__PL_368.html

stock available from October 9th(pre orders are first come first served)

cheers
KT


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks like a nice bit of kit


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

hmmmm, glad I held out on getting an Orange one after selling my Makita. Looks as if this could be ideal for me doing a few cars a year.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I was on the brink of ordering a Orange Silverline, now I don't know which one to get...............

Thanks for posting though..........:thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> I was on the brink of ordering a Orange Silverline, now I don't know which one to get...............
> 
> Thanks for posting though..........:thumb:


Join the Club Orange or Green lol, will the Extra 100 RPM minimum speed make much difference i.e is that now too fast on startup?


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Good question Gandi.

Im pondering on which to buy now, the time I have the money to buy, they release a new fancy version.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

I was all set on the Orange lol, the max speed is fine as its the same as the Makita and other, but the start speed is faster than more expensive machines and also the Blue and Orange, but it does look like a better machine not as cheap looking as the Blue/Orange.
Any pros got anything to add


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I would be interested to hear any more info too!


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Same here. Can anyone recommend?


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

looks like a nice bit of kit... think il have to treat myself to one


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

looks interesting, i quite fancy a rotary but feel that for the amount of correction need to do for personal use the learning time required on scrap panels is just too off putting!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> looks interesting, i quite fancy a rotary but feel that for the amount of correction need to do for personal use the learning time required on scrap panels is just too off putting!


It's not that difficult mate, I just batter into my Alfa when I got my Makita and didn't feel like I was gonna cause any damage. If the car was new i'd maybe have spend a liitle time on a scrap panel, but if you handy enough with tools it's not too hard to pick up quickly.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

This is where the confusion coms in!

Some people say it's easy just apply a bit of common sense, and some people say you need to clock up a load of hours on scrap before even thinking about doing a car!!


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

If I was taking it to an expsensive or newish car i'd have put a little more time in on a panel, common sense and practice will give you the best results though. 

Unless you are a bit thick you won't need hours and hours on a scrap panel. Best bit of advise though is if you do get a panel, try to mout it on a wall to practice doing doors as I found this was the hardest bit. Found the bonnet and roof pretty easy TBH.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

swordjo said:


> If I was taking it to an expsensive or newish car i'd have put a little more time in on a panel, common sense and practice will give you the best results though.
> 
> Unless you are a bit thick you won't need hours and hours on a scrap panel. Best bit of advise though is if you do get a panel, try to mout it on a wall to practice doing doors as I found this was the hardest bit. Found the bonnet and roof pretty easy TBH.


What pads/polish do you use on your Alfa?

Reason is, I got a 156 and heard the paint is quite soft compared to others.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I made good progress with a Megs Polishing pad and Megs 80.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

swordjo said:


> I made good progress with a Megs Polishing pad and Megs 80.


Thanks.

Not sure if the megs will work on the Silverline Orange. They are 6.5" aren't they?


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Using a different backing plate your sorted!


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Damn, I haven't used the one I got from you in the group buy yet - can I p/x it? 

Looks like a nice bit of kit.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Haha 

I wonder where the extra ~ £20 has gone into the new model??


----------



## Zetec-SS (Jun 8, 2007)

now i am really confused...i was looking at the silverline orange one thats selling for around 20quid, just came on here to do some last minute research before i buy and i find this thread lol..what shall i go for?

Amazon.co.uk: Silverline 125mm Random Orbit Sander: DIY & Tools

this ^^ or the one in this thread?


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

So, the only difference is that the starting speed is 100+rpm, it reads digitally, and it has a different handle?

Or am I missing something? Better quality maybe?


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Zetec-SS said:


> now i am really confused...i was looking at the silverline orange one thats selling for around 20quid, just came on here to do some last minute research before i buy and i find this thread lol..what shall i go for?
> 
> Amazon.co.uk: Silverline 125mm Random Orbit Sander: DIY & Tools
> 
> this ^^ or the one in this thread?


Generally the Silverline orange is referred to this model...










It is a rotary rather than random orbital polisher.

The model you chose is generally regarded as being safer to use than a normal rotary.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

joe_0_1 said:


> So, the only difference is that the starting speed is 100+rpm, it reads digitally, and it has a different handle?
> 
> Or am I missing something? Better quality maybe?


The important phrase is in bold below...



KingdomTools said:


> [Hi Silverline have launched a new Polisher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Define electronic speed control, does that mean it tries to keep the rpm constant as you apply pressure to it? Is it something worth while?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm not seeing a trigger on that new model - and as such, then it becomes rather useless as you can't feather the speed - so it'll be a preset number of defined speeds, that the + and - buttons let you select.
If that's the case, then as a car polishing tool, it's as pointless as a blunt object with no reason for existing.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

PJS good point and well spotted. Im sure the design has not changed that much from the blue and orange variants. Someone buy one to see what the story is .


----------



## Zetec-SS (Jun 8, 2007)

Neil_M said:


> Generally the Silverline orange is referred to this model...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers....after some research decided to buy the D/A in the end.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Neil_M said:


> PJS good point and well spotted. Im sure the design has not changed that much from the blue and orange variants. Someone buy one to see what the story is .


No need - it's a design I've already seen once before somewhere, and there is no trigger mechanism.
Probably better as a stone polisher rather than car paintwork tool.
The red component is the slider for on/off, the bit above it is the digital display (2 digits only!), and the other two are the + - buttons.
Iirc, it does have slow-start, which is fairly common with digital control, but not much compensation for lack of trigger to throttle the speed thereafter.
Suppose that's where the cost cutting comes in, compared to say a Chicago Pneumatic/Milwaukee.
You pays your money, and you takes your choice - just like everything else.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

No trigger that Sucks lol back to the Orange then


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Cheers guys, looks like the orange is something I will look at.

Thanks for the input PJS!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

PJS said:


> I'm not seeing a trigger on that new model - and as such, then it becomes rather useless as you can't feather the speed - so it'll be a preset number of defined speeds, that the + and - buttons let you select.
> If that's the case, then as a car polishing tool, it's as pointless as a blunt object with no reason for existing.


:lol: what a load of rubbish, my Metabos don't have triggers and i've corrected hundreds of cars without a problem, and these aren't cheap either so it can't down to cost cutting.

Maybe you should stick to your cyclo and leave the rotaries to those that know what they are talking about


----------



## ghosty (Aug 14, 2008)

whats rubbish is the internals in thses silver lines lol im sure there made out of fluff and chocolate as they melt and blow up most of the time


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

ghosty said:


> whats rubbish is the internals in thses silver lines lol im sure there made out of fluff and chocolate as they melt and blow up most of the time


How many have you had?


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

megaboost said:


> How many have you had?


I would be intrigued to know too, as I may be buying one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Neil_M said:


> Define electronic speed control, does that mean it tries to keep the rpm constant as you apply pressure to it? Is it something worth while?


Correct :thumb:. Keeping the pad rotating at the speed you set it to will mean that any polishes are worked in a consistent way.



Gandi said:


> No trigger that Sucks lol back to the Orange then


The orange Silverline rotary only has an on/off trigger. You can't use it to feather the speed.


----------



## ghosty (Aug 14, 2008)

ive had two silver lines one blue armature (sp) failed 
orange one gear box failed! the worm cog off the motor, which drives the head wore out after just 2 months :doublesho 
don't get me wrong they were more than happy to fixed them under warrenty but the over all reliability is not there IMO 
There great and easy to use and if you only want to do your own car and a few mates then there a good buy ...............but if your looking for a work horse then forget it!!! you get what you pay for :thumb: I see so many people on here use makita's I know know why 

sealy's mops are around £60-70 they seem to be a bit more reliable but again ive had a few of these go wrong they seem to suffer from speed controllers packing up, the gear boxes seems to be a bit more tougher than the silver lines!

If were all honest though you look at the casing and build quality on a Makita or bosch then its miles apart! but lots more money! so it tottaly depends on your needs:buffer:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Just get a Makita!


----------

